# Dell inspiron 1000 won't connect; or is it me?



## christianmcd (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a dlink wireless router connected to my cable modem and I have been able to connect two Macs to the internet, but I have been unable to connect my Inspiron 1000 laptop. I have a linksys card and am able to find my router on the list of available wireless network devices, but I think there may be a conflict between the wireless card software and Windows XP. Anybody have this problem or an idea I might try?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Does the Router have WEP or other security enabled?


----------



## christianmcd (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't believe so, but will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection?
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## christianmcd (Jul 6, 2008)

In response to your query:

Please supply the following info, exact make and models of the equipment please.

Dell Inspiron 1000 laptop
Motorola SB5120 Cable modem
D-Link Router (WBR 1310)
Wireless-G notebook adapter (model WPC54G)

What country are you located in.

USA

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Comcast Cable

What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection? 

1 Mpbs

Make and exact model of the broadband modem. 

Above

Make and exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).

See above

Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device.
Connection type, wired or wireless.

Wireless

If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
None

Make and model of your computer.

See above

Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.

Windows XP - Home Edition

The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

IE


Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.

I get the message in the utility configuration window "cannot associate with AP"
In the window, "Choose a wireless network", I get the message that "windows cannot configure this wireless connection".

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

Not Yet

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?

Other computers function normally.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about the information asked for at the bottom of the post, the PING and IPCONFIG stuff?


----------



## christianmcd (Jul 6, 2008)

John - Thanks for your help. I am sorry I haven't replied sooner, but had a medical emergency. I uninstalled, then re-installed the software for the router and it seems to be working fine now. Thanks for taking the time to provide guidance to me.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No problem, glad you got it working, hopefully the medical emergency has turned out OK as well. :smile:


----------

